# Pico had diarrhea, not pooped since



## anvin (Mar 16, 2011)

Our 7 month old retriever pico had diarrhea on Moday night(late night to early morning) from a couple of pieces of a pear he ate on sunday. But has not pooped since, we did stop all solids until tuesday evening and fed him boiled chicken and white rice (3/4 cup) tuesday night and this morning.
Is this normal process coming out of a bout of diarrhea, this is the first time he has had this since we got him so we want to make sure hes okay.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

It is normal for dogs who are on the rice/protein diet after a bout of diarrhea to not go poop for a few days. The rice causes things to firm up, sometimes to the point of constipation. If you're feeding large portions of rice/protein I would expect some poop soon, probably little deer pellets, lol.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Welcome to the forum.

I'm sure he was just "cleaned out" and will take a few days. Certainly keep a close eye on him and his activity levels. If you see any changes get him to the vet asap.


----------



## anvin (Mar 16, 2011)

Thanks guys, Mommy was freaking out that something else was wrong. His activity levels have been the same during and after, he was chasing after a bird at 3am when he was still going through his 6th time out for the night.


----------



## anvin (Mar 16, 2011)

I had the vet do a fecal sample on thursday and it turned out to be giardia, vet put him on medication for three days so hes done with the meds as of yesterday. I am planning to get him tested again in a week to make sure its gone.
The vet mentioned that pico might not be able to handle Innova again and I might have to change his food. Is this correct and if so what other dry food do you guys recommend i try out, i understand it is different from dog to dog and I am looking for options here.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

Maybe try a food with limited ingredients?? California Naturals Chicken/Rice Puppy it has more protein/fat than the adult and its all life stages. they also hace lamb/rice puppy but the calcium for some reason is 2% which is a bit high for a large breed. its a great food with just chicken/rice no other mixed protein sources etc.


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

calif naturals and innova are made by same company as well


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Giardia can take a very long time to clear up. Many dogs are on antibiotics repeatedly over a few months. Even if a fecal sample comes back clear after a week I would do another one a couple of weeks after. Giardia has this nasty habit of sticking around...


----------



## anvin (Mar 16, 2011)

He has not pooped since sunday morning, he was on pancur on friday, saturday and sunday with a bland chicken and rice diet.
Is this normal ? 
I am going to start mixing in California Naturals Chicken/Rice Puppy kibble with his chicken and rice today and see how it goes.


----------



## jackie_hubert (Jun 2, 2010)

Yes that's normal because of the rice. I would not mix any kibble until you have seen some solid poop. If poop was solid yesterday than maybe try just a handful of kibble. 

Good luck!


----------



## oakleysmommy (Feb 20, 2011)

good luck!! keep updates. mix the kibble back in slowly and leave the rice for a few extra days in his kibble once u are back to all kibble.


----------



## anvin (Mar 16, 2011)

Started adding sweet potato to his chicken and rice and also a spoon of perfect form as of last night.
Hasn't pooped since last evening but seems to be more active than the day before.


----------

